
What Winning TechCrunch40 Did For Mint.com - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/03/what-winning-techcrunch-40-did-for-mintcom/
======
wavesplash
Translation: we got $40k and some second tier press. For free that isn't bad,
but I'd still pay for DEMO if I was launching a consumer product - they get
real press (magazines, newspapers, etc) for the cost of 1 month of a PR firm.
Now if that was free, that would be sweet.

